# Smash 4: Pink Villager looks... "Familliar".



## MynameisAi (Sep 15, 2015)

Anybody else thought the same thing here...? Surely I can't be the only one...

Possible shoutout or coincidence?


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Sep 16, 2015)

The pink villager had been since the AC of 2002




Ai was just a character of:The Animal Crossing Movie,and probably nintendo doesn't care anymore about her


----------



## Javocado (Sep 16, 2015)

Well that movie was based on Wild World and pink hair was on the box art and promos and stuff. If I had to guess, they might have changed the appearance of her in the movie because they wanted to keep the video game characters from not speaking and all that junk.


----------

